# Gbom - Moondrops on ICE



## ShaneW (7/12/17)

Its gonna be a scorcher in the Cape today... keep yourself cool with some ICE ... moondrops on ICE !!! This juice will blow your mind, especially on a hot summers day.

Available at Juicy Joes

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=g-bomb-vapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)

Hi do you stock this item in 120ml and at 5mg NIC?


----------



## CTRiaan (11/1/20)

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=moondrops-on-ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)

CTRiaan said:


> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=moondrops-on-ice


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)

CTRiaan said:


> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=moondrops-on-ice



Sometimes the physical stores and online sales have different stock inventory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)

CTRiaan said:


> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=moondrops-on-ice



Thanks anyway. I think might go pop in on Monday after work

Reactions: Like 1


----------

